# Rumanian IAR-80



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is the crappy LTD 1/48 limited-run styrene kit built out of the box.
It's awful. Did my best. I was pwnd by my arch enemy the vacuform canopy. I hate vac canopies, and I really messed this one up bad. But at least it hides the lack of detail in the cockpit.

Anyhoo, I've always thought the IAR-80 was one of the prettier little foreign fighters of WWII, its design seeming to harken to the racing planes of the 30s.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I mess up anything vac formed. Looks good to me!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks good that is about the crappiest kit that is NOT made in France. I started one but gave up. The wing detailing is for a different version of the IAR. There is a new kit of it out now or coming out, but I lost all interest
.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd only be interested in a big-manufacturer kit like Hasegawa, Eduard or Tamiya. I'm too old to put up with this kind of poor quality. Yes, I now (mostly) have the skill to build a crappy kit, but I really don't enjoy it, so why bother.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work John - very colorful paintjob!I know what you mean about crappy quality kits, really beats you up sometimes. A lot of not very enjoyable work to make something presentable.
Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No its more Warsaw Pact junk from someone like AZ or Special Crap.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This looks awesome John! You really captured the look of the real plane!

I have a few of the 1/72nd kits from A Model. Those are the styrene kits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This one was styrene too.

I was confused that the kit box spelled it "Rumanian" when I'd usually seen the ciountry spelled as "Romania." The instructions even spell it "Roumanian" :freak: So, off to Google:



> *Rumania vs. Romania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I now be edumacated!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Really nice model John, nice seeing something other than the usual Spitfires, Mustangs, or Zeros.


Agentsmith


----------

